# Please send some positive thoughts our way



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my little girl Latte has been very low energy for the past couple weeks. at first I thought it was due to the heat and humidity. her appetite has been as good as it always is. she gets very perky when she knows she's going to eat , and she wags her cute litte tail. her stools have been normal. she's been drinking alittle more water than normal but she goes on the pee pee pads like she always does. 
the past couple days.. but today a lot worse... her stomach looked bloated. 
My vet has been on vacation. I wanted to wait for him to come back and I had an appointment scheduled for Tuseday. but this morning, I decided she shouldn't wait ... so , she saw a different Vet at the practice I go to . 

She took an Xray, and Latte has a large mass in the stomach area near the liver and spleen area. She did bloodwork and got back to me with results which is hard for me to understand... its so complicated. but I will get a copy of the bloodwork. I just know that a lot of her levels are off. 

Latte will be going to the Tufts School of Veteranay Medicine tomorrow morning as an emergency . she will probably have an ultrasound. and will probably be having surgery. 

Please think of my little girl and send some positive thoughts our way. or say a prayer for her.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry Elaine. I'll be praying for you and Latte.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this Elaine. This was very shocking to read. I can only imagine how scared you must be. I will say a prayer and keep praying for a speedy recovery for Latte. Thinking of you xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no, poor little Latte. Best wishes for you both for tomorrow, I will have everything crossed for a good outcome. Big kisses to Latte xxxxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Elaine. This was very shocking to read. I can only imagine how scared you must be. I will say a prayer and keep praying for a speedy recovery for Latte. Thinking of you xoxo
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks Meoshia. yes, I think I have been in a state of shock since I found out late this morning . I just hope I can help her ( or the animal hospital can help her ). she is the sweetest little dog every


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry Elaine. I'll be praying for you and Latte.


thanks Lisa. we can use all the prayers we can get 



Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh no, poor little Latte. Best wishes for you both for tomorrow, I will have everything crossed for a good outcome. Big kisses to Latte xxxxx


than you Stella, 
Latte sends some puppy kisses back


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

All us here in SC have grown to adore Latte. I hope you find out what is going on and she recovers in no time. I'm so, so sorry you have to go through this. I know how you must feel.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! Elaine, I am so sorry Latte is sick. Please know she is in my thoughts and prayers. I know how worried you must be. (((((Big hugs))))) Keep us posted.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm still trying to digest the news with you, I am so sorry you and Latte are going through this but you know I'm always here for you! I am praying it turns out to be benign and they can remove it so Latte can go back to her happy usual self.

I know exactly how you feel and wish I could do something to help! It's so hard when these little babies are sick, they are like our children and we would do anything for them.

Please keep us posted, i'll be thinking of you all day tomorrow. Love you two! 😘😘😘😘


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope everything goes well. I am very sorry to read about this and I am sending positive vibes in hopes that this is just a difficult time that will soon pass and Latte will be up and about and strong again.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

So sad news, we have everything crossed for you, praying all is ok with your baby x


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh Elaine, we are sending you all the good wishes and love from over here! I wish there was more I could do or say other than I know there will be waves of hope and positivity pouring in for you guys and that we are always here to talk to and share your worries with. 

Poor little Latte, she is such a champ though so you know she will come through fighting and looking pretty whilst she is at it! 

Hopefully todays trip will bring good news and a full diagnosis so you can rest easy xxx


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thinking of you and little Latte, sending positive thoughts your way. xxx


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear you're going through this  
Hope latte is ok xx


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Sending prayers for Latte, you & her fur siblings. Looking for a speedy recovery.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no poor little Latte! I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this. I hope everything will be alright in the end and I'm thinking thinking about you both.


----------



## cafebaby (Jul 25, 2014)

My heart and prayers go out to you and Latte.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Prayers an positive thoughts coming your way Elaine. I don't know what to say except we are thinking about Latte and you and praying for healing for our sweet girl. Please give her gentle hugs and kisses from all us girls. xoxoxoxo


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Tim & I will be praying for little Latte. Praying that this is nothing serious and can easily be resolved. And of course, comfort for you.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so so sorry and will pray for you and your family. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Elaine...thinking of you today and wishing the best for Latte. Patiently awaiting good news. Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Meoshia. Praying for you and Latte and waiting for good news.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sending good thoughts out to all of you. At least you can feel good knowing Tufts is one of the best places for complicated veterinary issues in the country. You are truly lucky between Tufts and Angell you have the very best vets at your fingertips.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm back... I left Latte at Tufts. I didn't want to leave her there but thought it would be best at aleast until Monday when her regular Vet gets back from his vacation. 
she will be getting fluids, probably anti biotics, an ultrasound. i'm waiting for them to call me with the results of the ultrasound. I will bring Minnie and we will visit her tomorrow at 1 pm when they have visiting hours. I know Minnie will cheer Latte up. she knows just how to do that.
oh, and I had to put a deposit of 2000 dollars down. my saving will be greatly draining but that's ok. anything for my little girl


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of money! I really don't know why vets seem to want the money up front. Doctors of medicine don't usually get their money before tests and surgery? Of course most people have insurance. I got insurance for my last dog, and it is expensive too.

I hope Latte will respond to all the medicines, fluids etc. Let us know what you know--we are all praying for you and Latte.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My goodness, I agree! Thats a lot of money! But what can you do? I would do anything as well. I hope you have good news because I can only imagine how nerve wracking this is for you. 

I wish you strength and am sending positive vibes.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow that's a lot of money. I'm really hoping there will be positive results from the fluids and antibiotics. Been thinking about you guys all day long. Sending positive vibes your way. We are all praying for sweet Latte.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

just saw this post..... *shocked*...... I do hope Latte gets better..... hugs and positive thoughts coming your way........


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh GOSH Elaine!! That's how it is in the ER's also, up front or no treatment, it's so sad. Of course you left sweet Latte. It's extremely difficult to do, I've done it with Lily & Raisin. You are doing everything you can, hang in there, still praying and thinking of you guys. Know that we are all out here. Check in through the night if you need to, that helped me get through the night when Lily was in. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear your girl isn't well. You did the right thing taking her in earlier. I'll be thinking happy thoughts, you do the same.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Elaine stay positive and know that you and Latte are on my mind.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Elaine I am just seeing this! I feel your pain! Poor Latte! I hope everything goes well! 

When Susie went to the vet 4 weeks ago and diagnosed with anaplasmosis, they saw a mass between her liver and kidney (or something") I'm bad with absorbing info during medical emergencies!

I hope it is something simple!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you so much for all the well wishes everyone . I did finally hear from Tufts last night around 6 or 7 pm, but I was so exahausted I never got a chance to get on the computer to post a report. 

When Latte was at my local Vet hospital originally on Friday, the doctor ( not my regular doctor, cause he has been on vacation ) , showed me the xray and said Latte had a Mass. But after taking the ultra sound yesterday... it showed that it was not a mass. what she had thought was a mass, was really a lot of fluid build up in Lattes stomach area. 
Latte has Liver problems but they are not sure yet about details. she's getting fluids and antibiotics. 
the doctor that called me last night said a different doc would call me in the morning. 
i'm going shopping at a local pet store to find Latte some good dog food to bring her cause they will not let me bring any raw dog food, not even freeze dried like primal. so, last night and this morning I think she had to eat icky dog food :-(. but I will make sure she gets good dog food for her evening meal on Sunday and her morning meal on Monday and then... I am hoping I can bring my little girl home on Monday. her regular Vet will be back from his vacation, so I am hoping if she does need anymore treatment... that he can take over from there.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

It's great to hear it's not a mass after all!! You must be relieved about that! Poor little Latte, I hope whatever it is can be sorted out soon. As for food, that's annoying. Surely you should be allowed to choose what she eats? I could understand at some extent if they didn't want to handle raw meat, but why won't they even let you bring freeze dried food like Primal?


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

So glad its not a mass Elaine. Hopefully your vet will be able to shed some light on the liver issues and get working away to getting Latte back to her best.

it does seem silly that you cant bring in the food she is used to, diet changes can make many dogs quite ill, you'd think that was the last thing the vets would want!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Many positive thoughts all together make a mass, un-mass itself 

I am glad that it was not as bad as you were told. It does suck that you cant give the food she is used to though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm back from the pet shop. I got her canned Natures Variety Instinct Beef which is 95% beef and liver ( grain free ) and a few sample bags of Fromm grain free Beef Frittata Vet. these are top quality foods so I feel better if she eats this instead of Purina !!! omg, I cant believe an animal hospital like this would feed there hospitalized dogs Purina :nmad2:
so, at least my little girl will get a top quality food even though she cant have the raw that she's used to. 
I miss her so much. no one called me yet this morning. i'll be leaving soon to visit with her and taking Minnie too.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg Purina... I agree, it's crazy that the people who are meant to treat our sick pets are feeding junk like this. :shock: Like Alula said, they should know that some dogs can be sensitive to sudden food changes. I would have thought they'd try to avoid this when a dog is already ill. Glad you can at least bring her something much better and I hope she can come home soon!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so happy to hear Latte does not have a mass. Speedy recovery for her and you too. 😃


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*relief*..... glad it isn't a tumor/mass but still sending positive thoughts for her recovery..... I know you and your crew will be SO happy to get her home...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So thankful to hear that Latte doesn't have a mass. Did Latte have any liver issues previously, or is this something you have just learned? And does the fluid have to do with the liver issues? I'm also so sorry about the change in food. That's sad she was put through that during an illness. I know seeing you and Minnie will lift her spirits, but she will be really thrilled when she gets to come home. Give her (((hugs))) and XXXX from me and Lulu. <3


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the Vet in charge of Latte at Tufts ( Dr Kelly ) , spoke with me late this morning. even though it isn't a Mass that Latte has, she is still a very sick little girl. 
I never knew that Latte had any liver problems before this. other than her allergies, that were very severe allergies.... she has been very healthy. 
not sure about the fluid .... if it is related to the liver issues.

they want to do a liver biopsy on her to tell if she has liver cancer, or if this is an infection, or something else. 
I just want to consult with my regular Vet tomorrow first. he will just be getting back from Vacation. I will call him tomorrow morning. and Dr Kelly ( the tufts vet ) will fax over some info to Dr Murphy ( my Vet ) . 

Dr Kelly said Latte has a Big liver. Fluid in the abdomen and around the liver and kidney. her heart rate is very elevated. she has a heart murmur. 

I took Minnie today and we visited with Latte for about 1 !/2 hours and I met with Dr Kelly. I think my little girl was happy to see me and Minnie. I brought one of her little doggie beds for her to keep in her cage. I brought the food for her but they fed her the prescription diet for dogs with liver problems and they said she seemed to like it . she ate it all up. She said the diet for dogs with liver problems is low in protein, not high in protein. 

not sure what tomorrow will bring. if she stays at Tufts, i'll go visit her . visiting hours start at 5pm. 
if she is discharged... the earliest she will leave is 4pm.

i'm so worried about my little munchkin. i miss her so much :-(


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Elaine I'm late reading this but wanted to say I'm so sorry that little Latte isn't doing well! I'm sending good thoughts and vibes for all of you. Hoping that it ends up being something manageable and you can take her home soon. Can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Latte is so lucky to have you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I really wondered about the food because I know from experience that she will need a special diet with liver issues. Awwww, I know little Latte is a sick little girl.  So glad you get to spend time with her. I can't wait for your doctor to get back tomorrow and be able to discuss things with her current doctors and give you a complete "game plan" for her total recovery.

BTW, Elaine, I still have my Dr. Jean Dodd's liver cleanse diet if the doctor OKs her for any kind of special liver diet when she comes her. I'll be happy to give it to you.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm relieved that she doesn't have a mass. But still so worried. Hoping that you can get her to your regular vet soon and closer to hm where you can keep a watchful eye on her. You are being so strong and so brave. I couldn't imagine having to leave one of my dogs in a hospital. I'm wishing you and Latte the very best of luck. I know I'm the end that she will be ok.😘


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking about you!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

For an update please see this thread as Latte passed away this afternoon. 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/rainbow-bridge/162074-elainas-latte.html#post2065314


----------

